# Can solid blacks have tan hairs between their toes



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm new to german shepherds. A friend has a solid black female...but she has some tan hairs between her toes. Is this acceptable? Is she still solid black? Shes out of a solid black female and black/tan male. She's about to have puppies and its her first time being bred to another solid black. The other times she was bred to other colored GSDs she had puppies that were whatever color the male was, even to some males who carried the black gene. 

Just wondering if they tan between her toes means she isnt solid black?


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes, it is not unusual for blacks to have tan "bleed through" between their toes and sometimes on the lower parts of their legs. They are still black.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

As Tim said she is still a black. And she will again throw the same color as the sire of the litter because if you breed black to black you will only have black pups.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

When she was bred to a black and tan male carrying the black allele, each puppy had a 50/50 shot of being black or being black and tan, sounds like it just worked out that they were black and tan. Similarly Wildhaus just had a litter where they bred a black bitch to a sable male who carries the black allele but all the pups were sable, even though statistically they had a 50/50 shot of being black. Chance makes it interesting!


----------

